# Hello...new with unkown beretta.



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Hello ...
Im new here ..
I hope i will get fun and experience and help with everything i can.
Here we go..
Pics

P beretta gardone v.t. 7.65
Made in italy.
I don't know what model is this and 
I searched whole the web, nothing came up like mine , no manuals no model name.
Hope someone can help...thanks


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Anybody ???.....guys


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks like a Model 21 A slide... is the frame polymer? 

Are there Roman numerals on the side?

I haven't seen anything like it yet on the internet... i'll keep looking though.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Wow. This one looks special.

Its like the slide is an enclosed 1935 (.32 auto) on a modern composite frame. Somewhat like the BDA is an enclosed 84.

I'd be thinking its either a custom made for some police - security force,

Or a knock-off copy with Beretta markings and new frame.

I notice the slide grip marks are perpendicular not slanted, no safety, hammer looks kinda makorov-ish.

Crosshair Grip pattern doesn't seem to go with any company.

Any other guesses?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm leaning toward knock off copy (modified).


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That symbol on the grip reminds me of an Astra firearms symbol. 

I'm thinking maybe Beretta made them for Astra at one time.


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks guys for your replay........
There are no other righting nor symbols besides the one i gave.
signal is sucks, i cant upload other photos, i will try later.
It's weird that beretta made a pistol with no clear model number..
Thanks again.


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That symbol on the grip is driving me nuts. I *know* I've seen it before.

Now, I'm thinking Steyr-Aug., or.........Inter-Arms?


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

Pictures


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> That symbol on the grip is driving me nuts. I *know* I've seen it before. Now, I'm thinking Steyr-Aug., or.........Inter-Arms?


I was thinking Crossman at first....

zw: I'm wondering, how does it shoot? It looks like a nice auto.

As a safety check, you should get a magnet and see how much of this pistol is steel. 
Some counterfeits as well as low-end manufacturers use white-metal or some soft metal to save cost.


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

CW said:


> I was thinking Crossman at first....
> 
> zw: I'm wondering, how does it shoot? It looks like a nice auto.
> 
> ...


it looks good


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I think you're supposed to shoot at the back stop, not parallel to it..... snicker.

Did the .32 really go that deep in the wood? Nice.

I've tried all kinds of searches and I'm finding nothing that looks like this one.

The the slide does look very similar to a 1935 model. I was wondering if it was some kind of experiment or even an early Tangfolo slide on a replacement frame.


----------



## zwalekh908 (Jun 30, 2015)

CW said:


> I think you're supposed to shoot at the back stop, not parallel to it..... snicker.
> 
> Did the .32 really go that deep in the wood? Nice.
> 
> ...


Hey man..
I think this pistol here is modified, cuz you mension something about hammer made makorov, here we have makorov but made in turkey

I will try with magnet test , but anyway it feels good strong when shooting.

Thank


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Found another tidbit for thought.

The slide release has some similarities to a Caracal pistol (U.A.E manufacturer) who also makes composite frames.

As stated on anther thread, this seems a (Pakistani) knockoff, 
but it does look like ideas from a couple manufacturers were blended in this pistol.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

paratrooper said:


> That symbol on the grip is driving me nuts. I *know* I've seen it before.
> 
> Now, I'm thinking Steyr-Aug., or.........Inter-Arms?


I know me too, versa maybe?


----------

